# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  اهداف كاس العالم للاندية اليابان2011

## امير الصمت

أخواني أعضاء وزوار  منتدىالمغربي للمحمول ، بعد التحية والسلام 
 اقدم لكم أهداف كأس العالم للأندية  باليابان هذا الموسم موسم 2011    
سنعيش سوياً مع قمة وإثارة هذا الموسم مع هذا الكأس الغالى وتتعتبر  
 بطولة  كأس العالم للأندية  من أصغر البطولات حيث تستمر فقط لعشرة أيام  وتجمع  أبطال القارات مع ممثل البلد المضيف ليكونوا سبعة أندية 
 تبدأ البطولة في نسختها الثامنة  من الثامن من شهر ديسمبر وتستمر حتى الثامن عشر من نفس الشهر.

----------


## امير الصمت

*نبدأ بالاندية المشاركة فى البطولة 
『 بطل دوري ابطال افريقيا 2011』* * *  *  الاسم : الترجي الرياضي*  * النآدي من : جمهورية تونس* * سنة التأسيس : 1919* * الملعب : ستاد المنزة الأولمبي* * المدرب*  *: نبيل معلول  الموقع الرسمي : لا يوجد*  *『 بطل دوري ابطال اسيا 2011 』* *  الاسم : نادي السد الرياضي* * النآدي من : جمهورية قطر* * سنة التأسيس : 1969* * الملعب : استاد جاسم بن حمد المدرب*  *: جورج فوساتي    『 بطل دوري كوبا سانتاندير ليبرتادوريس 2011 』* * *  *  الاسم : سانتوس*  * النآدي من : البرازيل* * سنة التأسيس : 1912* * المدرب : رارنالهو *  * الملعب : ايستاديو فيلا بيلرينرو* *   『 بطل دوري ابطال اوربا 2011 』* * *  *  الاسم : برشلونة  النآدي من : اسبانيا  سنة التأسيس : 1899 الوان الفريق : الاحمر والازرق  المدرب : بيب غوارديولا  الملعب : كامب ناو*  * الرئيس : ساندرو روسيل* *    『 بطل كاس الكونكاكاف 2011 』* * *  *   الاسم : مونتيري* * النآدي من : المكسيك* * سنة التأسيس : 1945* * المدرب : فيكتور مانويل*  * الملعب : ملعب تكنولوجيكو*  *    『 بطل دوري ابطال أوقيانوسيا 2011』* * *  *  الاسم : أوكلاند سيتي* * النآدي من : نيوزلندا* * سنة التأسيس : 2004* * المدرب:  ديفيد سترينجر* * الملعب : ستاد كيويتا* *    『 بطل الدوري الياباني 2011 " المنظم " 』* * *  *  الاسم : كاشيوا ريسول* * النآدي من : اليابان* * سنة التأسيس : 1940* * المدرب:  نيلسينهو  بابتيستا*  * الملعب : ستاد هيتاشي كاشيوا*

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف مباراة السد القطري vs الترجي التونسي 2_1  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أهداف مباراة الترجي التونسي 2-3 مونتيري المكسيكي  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هداف سانتوس وكاشيوا ريسول 3 1 كاس العالم للانديه*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## chnaider

شكرا لك على المجهود المبذول نحن ننتظر إبداعاتك فلا تحرمنا منها

----------


## mohamed73

تبارك الله عليكم

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

مشاء الله موضوع فى غاية 
الروعه 
موضوع مثبت

----------


## محمد السيد

سلمت يداك اخى حسين

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هدف نيمار - كأس العالم للأندية  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## chnaider

من الذاكرة هدف ميسي في  كاأس العالم للأندية 2009 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

* مشكورين يا احلى شباب على تواجدكم وتفاعلكم 
يعطيكم العافيه* .............................................................  *جارى تحميل  
اهداف برشلونة والسد القطري*

----------


## امير الصمت

اهداف برشلونة والسد القطري الشوط الاول  2_0   الهدف الأول لأدريانو 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*اهداف وملخص المباراة*    *برشلونة 4  :0  السد*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*اهداف مباراة برشلونة وسانتوس 4-0 كأس العالم للأندية  *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

*حفل تتويج برشلونة بكاس العالم للأندية*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

